# حجاب الهيكل



## جورج كرسبو (25 يناير 2006)

*حجاب الهيكل*​​*يقول معلمنا متى البشير " فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح واذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل " كما يقول معلمنا لوقا البشير " واظلمت الشمس وانشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه " .*
*عندما اسلم الرب يسوع روحه الطاهرة بيد الاب ومات على الصليب كان ذلك فى وقت المساء وقت تقديم الذبيحةالمسائية فى الهيكل . وفى يوم عظيم كهذا اليوم الذى هو عشية عيد الفصح كان الكهنة يؤدون عملهم فى الهيكل بكل نشاط ومعهم جموع كثيرة وذلك كان بتدبير الهى لكى يشهدوا معجزة انشقاق حجاب الهيكل بعيونهم . تلك المعجزة الجبارة التنى تمت بفعل قوة الهية غير منظورة .*
*+ لقد انشق حجاب الهيكل الذى كان يفصل القدس عن قدس الاقداس وفى ذلك عدة اسرار :- *
*1-  **كانت معجزة انشقاق حجاب الهيكل تتمشى مع هيكل جسد المسيح الذى كان الان ينحل وينقض بموته على الصليب . كان هذا هو الهيكل الحقيقى الذى حل فيه كل ملىء اللاهوت ، عندما صرخ الرب يسوع بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح نقض هيكل جسده فبدأ الهيكل اليهودى يستجيب ويردد الصدى فانشق حجابه .*
*إن الموت هو شق حجاب الجسد الذى يتوسط بيننا وبين قدس الاقداس السماوى ، هكذا يكون موت القديسين على شبه موت المسيح " لاعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة الامه متشبها بموته ( فى3: 10) .*

*2-  **كان* *انشقاق حجاب الهيكل يشير الى كشف اسرار العهد القديم كان حجاب الهيكل يستر ما وراءه وكان محظورا جدا على اى انسان ان يرى ما فى قدس الاقداس الا رئيس الكهنة ومرة واحدة فى السنة وباحتفال عظيم وبسحابة كثيفة من الدخان وكل ذلك يرمز الى ظلمة العهد القديم . اما الان عند موت المسيح فقد انكشف كل شىء وانشق الحجاب عن الاسرار واصبح ميسوار لكل واحد ان يقرأ معانيها .*
*3-  **كان شق الحجاب يشير الى فتح طريق حديث حى نحو الله بيسوع المسيح كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع ، طريقا كرسه لنا حديثا حيا بالحجاب اى جسده ( عب10: 19 ، 20 ) .*
*كان** الحجاب يمنع الشعب من الاقتراب الى قدس الاقداس الذى كان يحل فيه الله ولكن المسيح بشق حجاب الهيكل – اعلن انه فتح لنا طريقا نحو الله .*
*4-  **كان هذا يوم الكفارة العظيم حينما دخل المسيح الى الاقداس كرئيس كهنة اعظم ليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه ، لانه بعد ان قدم نفسه ذبيحة خارج المحلة او خارج الباب كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " لذلك يسوع ايضا لكى يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب " ( عب 13: 12 ) كان يجب ان يرش دمه الان على الغطاء داخل الحجاب ولذلك انشق حجاب الهيكل .*
*5-  **مات المسيح لكى يقربنا الى الله الاب ويصالحنا معه لذلك شق حجاب الاثم والغضب الذى توسكط بيننا وبين الله وابعد الكاروبيم ولهيب السيف المتقلب وفتح الطريق الى شجرة الحياة .*
*6-  **يشير شق الحجاب الى ان المسيح عندما كسر شوكة الموت بموته على الصليب فتح باب الفردوس لكل المؤمنين ولم يعد هناك شىء يعيقنا عن التقدم الى السماء .*
*7-  **انشقاق حجاب الهيكل اليهودى يشير الى انتهاء الكهنوت الهارونى الناموسى ليحل محله كهنوت العهد الجديد عهد النعمة كما يشير الى انتهاء ذبائح العهد القديم الدموية لانها لا تقدر ان ترفع الخطايا لتحل محلها ذبائح العهد الجديد الغير دموية التى تعطى عنا خلاصا وغفرانا للخطايا وحياة ابدية لمن يتناول منها .*
*8-  **انشقاق حجاب الهيكل كان يشير لخراب الهيكل اليهودى حسب قول الرب لليهود " هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا " وقد تم خراب الهيكل بالفعل سنة 70 ميلادية على يد تيطس الرومانى وجنوده حيث هدموه حتى الارض ولم يبق فيه حجر على حجر .*
*ويقول القديس جيروم " ان مفارقة نعمة الله للهيكل القديم فتحت الباب للامم واقامت الهيكل الجديد كما يقول ايضا ان يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى المشهور يؤكد انه فى وقت صلب المسيح خرجت من الهيكل اصوات قوات سمائية تقول " لنرحل من هنا " .*
*+ اما الحجاب فى كنيسة العهد الجديد فليس معناه ان هناك حاجزا او عداوة بين الله والناس وانما يقام لاجل النظام والترتيب فى الكنيسة لكى يفصل بين المكان الذى يقف فيه الشعب وبين الهيكل حيث يقف الكهنة والشمامسة وتقديم الذبيحة ولكى يشعر المؤمنين بكرامة وجلال الاسرار المقدسة ، لذلك فاسمه الكنسى الحقيقى ليس " الحجاب " انما " حامل الايقونات "  "ايكونستاسيس " .*


----------



## blackguitar (25 يناير 2006)

*كلام جميل وموعظه جميله اوى يا جورج وبدايه حلوة أوى *


----------



## جورج كرسبو (25 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يابلاك على مرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------

